# Infertility Referral after 3 years of ttc. What can we expect



## TraceyN (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, hoping there's some people who can help me.

After 3 years of ttc and all the blood tests, x-rays, sperm tests, my doctor has now referred us to the gynaecology department.

What are we to expect at the visit? All is fine with both my partner and I.


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i think it varies between clinics and regions. im up in glasgow and at my first app he basically went over all my notes made sure all the info was still correct, he spoke to me about the things i have had done before then ( all i had done was my 3 day21 ( progesterone) tests) he then talked over what was going to happen, i was to be put onto a waiting list for the fertility clinic which i was told would ttake around 6-7 months - got y appointment through about 3 weeks later and my appointment was for just a few weeks time. and i was also put onto the waiting list to have tests done, same again was told 6-7 months but struck lucky and it was a matter of a few weeks. 

he then gave me a chance to ask any questions i had or go over any worries. typically i forgot half of what i was planning on asking though i did have some written down.. so might be a good idea to write down everythign you want to ask. 

after that appointment we got started with my tests, first i had an ultrasound scan to check my womb though due to personal reasons they couldnt ge a clear reading so instead of the ultrasound on the belly i got the vaginal one, then in oct 2012 i got my hycosy to check my fallopian tubes .. i might be missing a test somewhere my mind is terrible, but basically my first appointment was justt talking though everythign and i think i got a quick intimate exam whilst i was there. nothing to worry about  xxx 

as i say it varies between places but i imagine the first appointment will be basically the same... alot of talking  xxx


----------



## TraceyN (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, it does depend on areas, guess I'm a little lucky my doctor sent us both for all the test's first before referring us (day 21 blood work, internal x-ray,sperm count) I'll just have to wait and see I guess. It's just after 3 years of trying I would really like my own baby, I see all my friends and family with babies and as happy I am for them it hurts a tad esp knowing we were trying before them and nothing


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i totally understand how you feel, its not easy watching everyone around you having babies... seemingly so easily whilst we struggle through each month... with nothing more that a bfn  

i do think the basics are pretty much the same though, first appointment will be discussing previous tests, and their results. your health history. if there is any history in your family of fertility problems, all that sort of stuff, then deciding what to do next. 

as i said in last post its a good idea to write down any questions or worries you have and take it with you, it can all be a little overwhelming on the day and you dont want to get home and realise you forgot to ask something. 

have you got your first appointment through yet? xx


----------



## TraceyN (Jan 18, 2013)

I will write down ny question's and take with me, that'sa good idea. With my doctors we book it ourselves on line, so I've booked for 18th Feb due to other admin's holiday. I'm looking forward to it just hope they can help me now. I guess when/if it happens it will mean so much more to us both.

How are things going with you?


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

things are not too bad, having a bit of a dilema about clinics atm iv just posted a post on the ttc natural/with health issues section hoping someone could give me their opinion on what they would do lol its quite long though lol


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

hi, 

I'm sorry to hear your troubles, I am in exactly the same boat, the GP has referred us and we have an appointment with the gynaecology dept at the hospital on 25th Feb (I live in Brighton by the way). I don't know what to expect either! Hubby and I both had tests before being referred (mine came back fine but hubby has low sperm count and poor morphology - 3%) so I'm not sure if we will have further tests to see if they can find the cause. It's a step in the right direction and I'm looking forward to the appointment but it's a bit of a minefield isn't it! We have been trying for 18 months, I know how you feel about other people getting pregnant, it's heartbreaking and it makes me really upset and angry, why them and not us... it's really not fair. 

I hope you get some answers soon. When is your appointment?


----------



## smiley35 (Jan 20, 2013)

Keen to hear how you got on ladies - @the_tempress 89 & TraceyN? Hope all is going well.

I have had all tests done, results OK. Appt tomorrow to hear hubbys results (3rd time round as weren't happy with quantity & results on 2nd test) and hoping we are being referred for fertility treatment TTC for nearly 3yrs!


----------

